# CRUISIN’ To Breakfast, Troy, OH Sept 15



## partsguy (Aug 23, 2018)

This ride will take place on the Great Miami River Bike Trail in Troy, and end at Kyle in Park in Tipp City. It’s a nice, level ride that is roughly 5-7 miles each way. On our way back, we’ll all stop in for breakfast at either Sam and Ethel’s or Ulbrich Donut Shop in Tipp City. We’ll decide on the ride 

This ride coincides with the WACO biplane fly-in, and the trail goes right behind the museum! You won’t want to miss this fun ride! All vintage bikes welcome!

Time: September 15, 2018 at 7:30 am
Place: Stop 25 on the Great Miami River Bike Trail. Dye Mill Road, Troy, OH


Our starting point, be there! I already have four confirmed riders coming!





Don’t miss seeing these historic planes, either!


----------



## partsguy (Sep 14, 2018)

I have roughly 10 confirmed riders tomorrow  pics will surely follow!


----------



## tripple3 (Sep 14, 2018)

Wow! How Cool !!
Please post pics for us.


----------



## partsguy (Sep 15, 2018)

Well, it’s 7:50 and almost everyone who said they were coming on Facebook either had something going on last minute, or had a change of heart. Sadly, my peeps from the CABE were sick too. I hope they get well soon.

I have hosted this ride twice. I am thankful I just had more interest this year than in 2016. My hope is that classic bikes are ridden more around here, they’re not living room decor, they’re vehicles that need to be ridden. 

Off we go!


----------



## partsguy (Sep 15, 2018)

Down the trail, a BEAUTIFUL morning in a small town. Headlight on, turn the key and go!














Parking at breakfast


----------



## partsguy (Sep 15, 2018)

I have SO MANY pics and badass videos to post of the WACO fly-in. My phone actually died, but I hope to have them all posted by tonight. See you all in 2019! My wife will probably be joining next year since she will no longer be pregnant. A gorgeous 2-speed Customliner awaits her.


----------

